# Some recent "accomplishments"



## Omaest (Feb 3, 2011)

I am relearning the art of knitting, here are a few of my "successes".


----------



## Jenny Line (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Esther,

Thanks for sharing these with us they are beautiful!

Jenny


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice! I love to make and design felted hats..and originally started to display them on foam heads..then I found those magnificent glass heads on Ebay! I have a bay window in my bedroom where my creations are displayed on the glass heads...sometimes I add sunglasses or glue a rhinestone onto the earlobe for an earring!!


----------



## Omaest (Feb 3, 2011)

The glass heads are a cool idea - e bay, here I come!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Love them! What yarn did you use in scarf?


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi,
Beautiful work.
Linda


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful. I love the vest. I haven't tried anything like that yet....was it an easy pattern?


----------



## yellowsparrow (Jan 26, 2011)

i think the vest is so cute too where did you find the pattern would like to try it . thanks for sharing everything looks really nice


----------



## ArleneFaye (Jan 21, 2011)

Your things are so beautiful, and Very nice for a beginning knitter. You have the skill!
I especially like the little name tag on your scarf. I have always thought about doing those for myself, but have never gotten to it. Did you print them yourself? I like that touch.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

you do wonderful work, love all your projects!


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

Omaest said:


> I am relearning the art of knitting, here are a few of my "successes".


Love the vest. Using 2 different color buttons is so clever and really adds to the look.


----------



## Omaest (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes, I did the name tag myself - thanks for the compliment


----------



## Omaest (Feb 3, 2011)

The name of the pattern is Girl's Cap Sleeve Cardi Vest from Knitting Pure & Simple. I didn't find it too hard, but started it at least three times before I was satisfied with the way it was going. It was the first time I attempted arm holes.


----------



## Omaest (Feb 3, 2011)

I can see I'm going to have to keep tabs on the types of yarn, needles, etc. on the projects. I know the colorful scarf was done with Noro yarn - but don't recall the other scarf. If I can remember, or find the tag - I'll send another reply.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am a beginning knitter. But I am not afraid to try mroe complex stitches/pattersns. I just resign myself to the notion that it will take me much longer as I will likely end up ripping back a few times as I get used to the stitch. That sweater is adorable. If you have the pattern written down or know where I can find it on-line would you be willing to share?


----------



## Knitto (Feb 4, 2011)

The tags I use are almost like yours ~ Business Card Factory has lots of options!
I also print out washing instructions for all items.


----------



## Marilyn Leuschke (Feb 7, 2011)

Esther: 

You do beautiful work!!!!


Marilyn


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

oops, I guess I scrolled passed where you gave the vest info. Thanks!


----------



## Omaest (Feb 3, 2011)

Here is the info on the girl's vest pattern: I bought the pattern at our local yarn shop: Girl's Cap Sleeve Cardi Vest from Knitting Pure & Simple. You can get it here:

http://www.paradisefibers.net/Knitting-Pure-Simple-Girls-Cap-Sleeve-Cardi-Vest-p/471900.htm


----------



## thelady (Feb 5, 2011)

Such beautiful things you've made. I wish I could knit but I have to be content to crochet. Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Very very nice. You seem to have 'relearned' very well lol. Knitting is like riding a bike...you never forget.


----------



## Phaedra96 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have started a knitting diary in a little notebook that is closed with an elastic band and I have a tiny little pen slid into the spiral binding. I write down the pattern, who it is for, the yarn, needles used, etc. A couple have the ending "goodwill bag" because they simply did not make me happy but there really nothing wrong with the items. One reads..."trash..beeecause...and it just was not worth the effort to tear it apart and try again! Most items read "loved the yarn, so easy to do" and "will definitely make this again".


----------



## chrisboldo (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful work...............love the scarf.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm stuck with knitting and wish I could crochet. We are never satisfied are we?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I like the child's vest. Using different color buttons adds a lot to the vest. A note to those making baby or toddler sweaters. Buy buttons with 4 holes. When sewing them on use only two holes and then get another thread and sew the other two holes on. I worry about babies getting buttons in their throat. This way if one thread breaks you still have another thread holding the button to the sweater and out of the babies mouth.


----------



## Omaest (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Marilyn Leuschke (Feb 7, 2011)

Excellent Idea Jinx! 

Marilyn


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Esther, They are really very nice. I just love the vest. Bet she is just thrilled to get that! You ought to be very proud of yourself, they are o nicely done. I so love to see all the finished pics!


----------



## Hendrika (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Esther,

Wow! Great work. I really like your personal card too. It shows that you are very artistic and have great talent.

Henny


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice job on all. I love the hat and scarf. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Esther,
Is the girl's sweater/vest made from a free pattern? So sweet!!
Sue
Gloucester, MA


----------



## yarngal27 (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful work thank you for sharing

Sunshineglo27


----------



## Omaest (Feb 3, 2011)

No, in the string of messages above, you can see where to find the pattern - Thanks for the compliment.


Susan Miller said:


> Esther,
> Is the girl's sweater/vest made from a free pattern? So sweet!!
> Sue
> Gloucester, MA


----------



## jelun (Jan 26, 2011)

What a nice job you did


----------



## fastgirl124 (Jan 26, 2011)

very nice but how did you make the tag for the scarf you made for your sisiter


----------



## Omaest (Feb 3, 2011)

I used a template for business cards and then adapted it with a clip art of the knitting ball and needles. Had to do some adjustments (flipping, deleting logos, resizing, etc.) to adapt it to a tag. It really didn't take very long - then copied it on to card stock paper and clipped them apart.


fastgirl124 said:


> very nice but how did you make the tag for the scarf you made for your sisiter


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello thelady, You CAN knit! Just get a pair of needles, yarn and go to YOUTUBE and they will walk you through each and every step, and guess what? You are now a knitter too. Knitting is more intimadating than hard. PLEASE try, for you and us!!!!! You won't be sorry, honest.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi grandmaof7, You too can add crocheting to your crafts. Just get a crochet hook and go to YOUTUBE and they will walk you through each and every step and in no time you will be crocheting. These crafts are not as hard as they must look to you. PLEASE try and find out how much you really can do, you really CAN do it, honest.


----------



## grandma26 (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful work! Thanks for sharing, I love seeing other knitters completed projects. Give me the urge to try more complicated patterns!


----------



## grandma26 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey Deborah (the Bee) you too can knit!! I felt the same way, started crocheting when I was 11. Decided to take a knitting class a few years ago at our local library, after the second lesson I started my first knitting project, it was a man's cable sweater. I knew how to read a pattern, and once you learn to knit and purl any patterns is a variation of thoses stitches! youtube.com has lots of easy to follow videos to learn to knit!
Good Luck


----------



## Omaest (Feb 3, 2011)

The scarf for my sister is: Manos del Uraguay - Manos Wool Classical - color 104.


Country Bumpkins said:


> Love them! What yarn did you use in scarf?


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have videos that go slowly and explain everything that's going on. The problem is with me. I can't remember the stitches, then get soooo frustrated with myself I give up. The old memory isn't like it used to be. I know I just need to practice and practice some more until I have one learned and memorized and I do plan on giving it another attempt. Learning as a child is much easier I find but we can't go back. lol


----------



## Omaest (Feb 3, 2011)

Some unique yarn - the inconsistency in the stitches is due to the yarn. Basketweave scarf


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

grandmao7, I too am losing memory with my age. I have a darn fight to close socks . I keep the Kirshiner pattern on an index card and do it step by step each step. For some reason this particulr stitch just will NOT go into my brain. I have always had this problem with this very closure. In the past I have always slip stitched with the crochet hook on the outer strands. I am determined to do it right though. Stay with it and someday will get it done by memory!


----------



## willow547 (Feb 5, 2011)

Sounds like you have a fun personality.


----------



## Marilyn Leuschke (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Esther! 

You did a good job on the basket weave scarf, I thought it was beautiful! 

Thank you for sharing your beautiful scarf! What is the name of the pattern?

Marilyn


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

Love your work, but that little vest just tugs on my heart and my fingers are itching. That is not a good sign. I have to find that pattern. Great work.


----------



## Omaest (Feb 3, 2011)

The name is just basket weave scarf. Mine is not 60 inches long because of the bulky yarn.

Here is the pattern:
Instructions:

Cast on 19 stitches using your favorite method.
Knit in the following pattern:
Row one: Knit across.
Row two: Knit four, purl three, knit five, purl three, knit four.
Row three: Purl four, knit three, purl five, knit three, purl four.
Row four: Repeat row two.
Row five: Knit across.
Row six: Purl three, knit five, purl three, knit five, purl three.
Row seven: Knit three, purl five, knit three, purl five, knit three.
Row eight: Repeat row six.
Repeat pattern to desired length or 60 inches.
Bind off.
Cut excess yarn if needed and weave in ends.


Marilyn Leuschke said:


> Hi Esther!
> 
> You did a good job on the basket weave scarf, I thought it was beautiful!
> 
> ...


----------



## Omaest (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks - and the best thing, when all finished and done, it actually fit my granddaughter!



Craftyjamie said:


> Love your work, but that little vest just tugs on my heart and my fingers are itching. That is not a good sign. I have to find that pattern. Great work.


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow! You do excellent work. Darling child's vest.


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

MsMallo said:


> I am a beginning knitter. But I am not afraid to try mroe complex stitches/pattersns. I just resign myself to the notion that it will take me much longer as I will likely end up ripping back a few times as I get used to the stitch. That sweater is adorable. If you have the pattern written down or know where I can find it on-line would you be willing to share?


You might want to put a different color yarn though about were the pattern repeats it self, so if you have to frogit ( pull it out), you only have to go to the start of a repeat.


----------



## marisa renn (Feb 5, 2011)

Omaest said:


> I am relearning the art of knitting, here are a few of my "successes".


Love the Granddaughter's vest, I have a 10 month old granddaughter and would love to make it for her. You are very talented, I hope to become a better knitter in time.
Do you have information on where I could find the pattern?
Thank you,
Marisa


----------



## fastgirl124 (Jan 26, 2011)

thxs


----------



## marisa renn (Feb 5, 2011)

Craftyjamie said:


> Love your work, but that little vest just tugs on my heart and my fingers are itching. That is not a good sign. I have to find that pattern. Great work.


I couldn't find the vest pattern on the site, could you please give me more information. I would appreciate any help!
Marisa


----------



## Omaest (Feb 3, 2011)

marisa renn said:


> Omaest said:
> 
> 
> > I am relearning the art of knitting, here are a few of my "successes".
> ...


Here is the info on the girl's vest pattern: I bought the pattern at our local yarn shop: Girl's Cap Sleeve Cardi Vest from Knitting Pure & Simple. You can get it here:

http://www.paradisefibers.net/Knitting-Pure-Simple-Girls-Cap-Sleeve-Cardi-Vest-p/471900.htm


----------



## marisa renn (Feb 5, 2011)

Omaest said:


> marisa renn said:
> 
> 
> > Omaest said:
> ...


Thank you so much, you are very sweet!


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks Esther. I broke down and purchased the pattern for the vest sweater. I have three young grand daughters, so I'm sure I will get use out of it. Thanks for posting the sweater and the pattern's address.
Sue
Gloucester, MA


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

I love the cardi...


----------



## kandy (Feb 20, 2011)

Love all but especially gold cover...do you have a pattern


----------



## kandy (Feb 20, 2011)

whooops.meant golf cover....early here


----------



## kandy (Feb 20, 2011)

whooops.meant golf cover....early here


----------



## kandy (Feb 20, 2011)

whooooppppps....meant golf cover...it is early and 80 degrees.....don't hate me.....


----------



## Omaest (Feb 3, 2011)

kandy said:


> Love all but especially gold cover...do you have a pattern


I found the pattern here:

http://chrisknitsinniagara.blogspot.com/2008/01/wood-hoods-design-for-these-wood-hoods.html

Copy and paste the http link into your google search bar.


----------



## kandy (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks so much.....also great how I was able to print only the pattern and omit all the comments. I am so happy I found all of you....now I can bother you


----------



## Omaest (Feb 3, 2011)

A couple new projects completed.


----------



## Jenny Line (Jan 24, 2011)

You've been busy!

jen


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

Omaest - would LOVE to have the pattern for the wine bag - I'm a FT Logistician, PT Wine Educator at a local Farm Winery in NoVA and PT knitter/crocheter/quilter when stress levels get to high ;-) Would LOVE to have a few of those bags on display in the Tasting Room...
Blessings!
paula


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

Love the scarf and the scarf pin -- I've been looking for one quite similar - do remember where you purchased it?


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

love your work and your card


----------



## ruthnancy (Mar 6, 2011)

I make wine bottle bags too. I call them "Bottle Sox"
have sold quite a few and given a lot away as gifts.


----------



## ruthnancy (Mar 6, 2011)

I make wine bottle bags too. I call them "Bottle Sox"
have sold quite a few and given a lot away as gifts.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

Cute - how festive! I love knitting and sewing for the holidays -- friends and family love receiving gifts that are made with love. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ruthnancy (Mar 6, 2011)

I make them in all colors. All Holidays too. Its fun and people really love them.


----------



## Kimberley (Mar 9, 2011)

Love your potato chip scarf! Is the pattern online?


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Love these. I would like to make the wine bag for my friends. It such a cute idea. Very nice. 


Omaest said:


> A couple new projects completed.


----------



## spydr716 (Feb 24, 2011)

Love the potato chip scarf!! Where can I find the pattern, please? Thanks!


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

I love your Deep Sea Wine cozy! I have done lots of these over the years as gifts at Christmas with a bottle of wine and everyone always loves them. I always keep a few on hand for dinner party gifts as well. There are free patterns online that I've used.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Cute! I may try this after I've had a little more experience.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## JayneA1 (Feb 24, 2011)

I would also like the patterns to both of your projects...I really do love the potato chip scarf and also the pin...where did you get that, or is that one of those old hair clips?


----------



## alice in wonderland (Feb 11, 2011)

Love your work..yes, i too would like the directions for the wine bag.


----------



## knit wit (Feb 10, 2011)

Would love to have the pattern for the wine bottle cover!! I found a nice selection of scarf pins at Annie's Attic.


----------



## hokodah (Feb 23, 2011)

Just wondered if you made the potato chip scarf shorter than what directions call for (58")? Yours looks very neat and doesn't seem to be as long as some of the pictures.
Like the added touch of the pretty pin.
Betty


----------



## 123lizbethv (Jan 30, 2011)

I really love the scarf. Very tasteful.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love the wine cozies, pattern for the snowflake one please!!!!!


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Love both the bottle cozy & scarf. Are the patterns available?


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

love the wine cozy!!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Boy, they are so cute.


----------



## 123lizbethv (Jan 30, 2011)

Awesome job!!!!!!


----------



## ruthnancy (Mar 6, 2011)

mamapr80,
I make what I call Bottle Sox.
Sounds like a good idea for your winery. Interested? I have sold quite a few to different people for gifts. Have some in a gift shop in Maine also.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Esther, I am in love with the vest!! I have a three year old granddaughter that would look spiffy in one of those. In time I am going to make her one, hope it's half as nice as yours, that will make me happy. Thanks for the photo.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Where did you find the potato chip scarf pattern. It is darling and would like to make one. Thanks Norita from WI


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I searched "potato chip scarf". There are many out there.


----------



## Gibbie (Mar 19, 2011)

I love the wine cozy and would like to know where you got the pattern if you don't mind sharing. I have also made a similar scarf but like the way you have used the pin with it.

No sure how this gets to you so here is my email: [email protected]


----------



## hokodah (Feb 23, 2011)

Your work is very nice. Did you happen to post an answer as to the patterns for the wine bottle cover and the potato chip scarf? I keep looking, but cannot find your answer.
Thanks.
Betty


----------



## Marilyn Gross (Mar 6, 2011)

This is wonderful. I'd love the pattern. I live in CA and would love making these for the family as stocking stuffers.

Send pattern to: [email protected]

Thanks so much.

Marilyn


----------



## Marilyn Gross (Mar 6, 2011)

This is wonderful. I'd love the pattern. I live in CA and would love making these for the family as stocking stuffers.

Send pattern to: [email protected]

Thanks so much.

Marilyn


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

I would love that !! not that we are winos but they are nice ! Chris


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Very nice. Is that knitted or crocheted? I gave up on crocheting for awhile. I just do knitting now.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

so pretty, I like to call us re-born knitters ! it's like riding a bike ! beautiful works !


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

Love the snowflake one! Cute!


----------



## 10ACGirl (Feb 13, 2011)

Phaedra96 said:


> I have started a knitting diary in a little notebook that is closed with an elastic band and I have a tiny little pen slid into the spiral binding. I write down the pattern, who it is for, the yarn, needles used, etc. A couple have the ending "goodwill bag" because they simply did not make me happy but there really nothing wrong with the items. One reads..."trash..beeecause...and it just was not worth the effort to tear it apart and try again! Most items read "loved the yarn, so easy to do" and "will definitely make this again".


The diary is a GREAT idea. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## cdschu (Jan 25, 2011)

I make a lot of crocheted water bottle holders, but these would be nice for all the wine-lovers in my life, too!!
Nice Variety!


----------



## cdschu (Jan 25, 2011)

The diary is a great idea! I have donated a few items because they didn't turn out exactly the way I wanted them to, but they were too much work to take apart. 

Good way to keep track of what worked, changes to make, etc.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

I would love to have the wine bag pattern if you share patterns. Also like the scarf especially with that pin. Very nice. You can email me at [email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## angusc (Mar 2, 2011)

I'd love to get the patterns from you, if possible.Great gifting idea!


----------



## hokodah (Feb 23, 2011)

I have emailed "Omaest" a couple times asking for the pattern,also. So far, to my knowledge, she has not responded, but maybe I missed it somewhere. I, too, would like to have both patterns, if they are available.
Have a good day, happy knitting everyone.
Betty


----------



## JayneA1 (Feb 24, 2011)

I would also like the pattern of the scarf...I haven't seen her post it yet...


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

All your items are very nicely done - cheers to you! If this is the beginning - you're a natural! Shelia O


----------



## Omaest (Feb 3, 2011)

hmmm - I did not get your e mails - here is the site for the wine bag: http://sites.google.com/site/deepseaflowerdicebag/



hokodah said:


> I have emailed "Omaest" a couple times asking for the pattern,also. So far, to my knowledge, she has not responded, but maybe I missed it somewhere. I, too, would like to have both patterns, if they are available.
> Have a good day, happy knitting everyone.
> Betty


----------



## Omaest (Feb 3, 2011)

I didn't really use a pattern - I just did the basket weave stitch and used some yarn that I purchased at a garage sale.


Marilyn Leuschke said:


> Hi Esther!
> 
> You did a good job on the basket weave scarf, I thought it was beautiful!
> 
> ...


----------



## Omaest (Feb 3, 2011)

There are quite a few "potato chip" patterns, this is the one I used:

Cast on 20 stitches
Knit 8, Turn
Knit 8, Turn
Knit 6, Turn
Knit 6, Turn
Knit 4, Turn
Knit 4, Turn
Knit 20
Repeat pattern until desired length.
Use largest suggested needle or needle that gives the desired effect.
You have to knit about 4 inches before seeing the ruffle
.


spydr716 said:


> Love the potato chip scarf!! Where can I find the pattern, please? Thanks!


----------



## Omaest (Feb 3, 2011)

I like your wine cozies!


knittersjoy said:


> I love your Deep Sea Wine cozy! I have done lots of these over the years as gifts at Christmas with a bottle of wine and everyone always loves them. I always keep a few on hand for dinner party gifts as well. There are free patterns online that I've used.


----------



## Omaest (Feb 3, 2011)

Here's the one I used:

Cast on 20 stitches
Knit 8, Turn
Knit 8, Turn
Knit 6, Turn
Knit 6, Turn
Knit 4, Turn
Knit 4, Turn
Knit 20
Repeat pattern until desired length.
Use largest suggested needle or needle that gives the desired effect.


spydr716 said:


> Love the potato chip scarf!! Where can I find the pattern, please? Thanks!


----------



## Omaest (Feb 3, 2011)

Cast on 20 stitches
Knit 8, Turn
Knit 8, Turn
Knit 6, Turn
Knit 6, Turn
Knit 4, Turn
Knit 4, Turn
Knit 20
Repeat pattern until desired length.
Use largest suggested needle or needle that gives the desired effect.


spydr716 said:


> Love the potato chip scarf!! Where can I find the pattern, please? Thanks!


----------



## Omaest (Feb 3, 2011)

I elongated this pattern to fit a wine bottle:

http://sites.google.com/site/deepseaflowerdicebag/



mamapr80 said:


> Omaest - would LOVE to have the pattern for the wine bag - I'm a FT Logistician, PT Wine Educator at a local Farm Winery in NoVA and PT knitter/crocheter/quilter when stress levels get to high ;-) Would LOVE to have a few of those bags on display in the Tasting Room...
> Blessings!
> paula


----------



## Omaest (Feb 3, 2011)

Another wine bag from the same pattern:

http://sites.google.com/site/deepseaflowerdicebag/

Yarn used: Katia reno plus from Spain, color 605 -


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## marisa renn (Feb 5, 2011)

You are an awesome knitter. I enjoy all the pictures and the help you give.
Happy knitting!


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yep - I've had a few of those "in the circular file" items as well. You're right - sometimes it just wasn't what you expect and it just wasn't worth ripping out. 

I'm a full time employee and don't get a chance to reply to a lot of what is going on here - but I truly enjoy all your conversations - helpful hints - etc.

Best wishes to you all

SO


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

That's much prettier than the paper ones. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi there, Just love your wine bottle cover. It is adorable. I made one out of tapestry that had antique wine bottles as its pattern. It was sewn on my machine. I would love to knit one like yours if you will share the pattern. Dee from New Jersey


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Esther, Very nice!

I had business cards made up from Vistaprint, very inexpensively, and I attach them to all my work.. I found it was the best way for me to get my name out when i do my craft fairs. Your work is beautiful, thanks for sharing

Terri


----------



## kandy (Feb 20, 2011)

Love the golf club cover.....would you share the pattern???


----------



## Omaest (Feb 3, 2011)

I haven't checked on this website lately and am sorry for the late response. The pattern can be found here:

http://chrisknitsinniagara.blogspot.com/2008/01/wood-hoods-design-for-these-wood-hoods.html



kandy said:


> Love the golf club cover.....would you share the pattern???


----------



## Omaest (Feb 3, 2011)

A couple more recent accomplishments.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

You can also get glass heads at Pier I Imports - no shipping cost!


----------



## Omaest (Feb 3, 2011)

Last projects have been wine cozies.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Omaest said:


> Last projects have been wine cozies.


Very nice!!! Do you give them as gifts or sell them?


----------



## Omaest (Feb 3, 2011)

So far I have done neither. After many many years I took up knitting again so I am experimenting with patterns, quick projects, etc. A few of these are earmarked as gifts and if I find buyers for the others then I will sell.


kneonknitter said:


> Omaest said:
> 
> 
> > Last projects have been wine cozies.
> ...


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Omaest said:


> So far I have done neither. After many many years I took up knitting again so I am experimenting with patterns, quick projects, etc. A few of these are earmarked as gifts and if I find buyers for the others then I will sell.
> 
> 
> kneonknitter said:
> ...


Good for you! I love small projects for testing different patterns. I usually do it on squares, call them wash cloths when I am done, lol, & then give them to new babies.


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Omaest said:


> Last projects have been wine cozies.


I want to join that Happy Hour!!! Gorgeous!!!

Terri


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Just going through the archives looking at all the beautiful pics.


----------

